# Opinion on CET Hextra Chews for teeth?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone out there use them? They are made of compressed Beef hide with Chlorhexidine to clean their teeth. My concern is that raw hide is a no no due to it not being highly digestible. One of the Vet techs at my Vets office said that since it's compressed in the CET chews, it makes it more digestible. Having compressed beef hide sitting in my pups stomach, doesn't make me feel any better than having large pieces sitting in it. So what's your opinion on the digestibility of the product?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I give them to my dogs all the time (except Zoey because she's allergic to beef), she used to LOVE them, I never had a problem with digestibility. Ziva my new puppy loves them. I use the Petite size, the rest are just 'regular' rawhides. While I'm not a huge fan of rawhide, I think the compressed is better? But I'm not an expert. As far as dental benefits....never noticed a huge difference in their teeth but it can't hurt


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the CET Hextra chews but I don't get the small/petite ones, they don't hardly have to chew them at all. I get the medium or large chews and let them knaw on them for 20-30 min then put them up for another day. Oakley & Bryco really don't "eat" them just knaw on them slowly, Trigger & Laurel eat them and we've never had problems.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So would you say that they are indeed digestible? The petite size. I forgot to mention the size. I used to use them all of the time, never had any problems. But I guess my question is more do they eventually poop them out? Or do they just sit in their stomachs for long periods of time. I know that the raw hides just sit in their stomach as a big piece of goo. Since it isn't digestible, eventually it can cause blockage. Kinda like eating plastic, I guess? I don't want anything like that in my pups stomachs. When we used them a long while back, I always used the petite size, and they would just gnaw on them every day. Never ate them, so to speak, just made them gummy and gooey like. After they got nasty I would just toss them and put out new ones. But I still assume they get some of it in their stomach, even if just a little. 

I would try the bigger ones, but my guys will not even mess with them if they are too big. They just sniff them and walk off. Too much to tackle, I assume. If they do try it, it’s only when I first put it down, then it’s old news. :lol:

Speaking of which. I bought 2 small bags of Deer Antler chews. Both were supposed to be the same size. One bag had more of the bigger ones in it, the other had the ones with much smaller tips that they can get in their mouth. Now I have this $26 bag of chews that I can’t use. 

As for their teeth. They only eat canned food, and no chewies really since their tummy stuff last year. I am not seeing plaque yet, but their gums look kinda red. So I can bet plaque will start forming next. I would like to avoid that as much as possible if I can. Their bullies used to keep their teeth and gums nice. Now I’m at a loss.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Could you try brushing their teeth or using Petzlife Oral Care spray/gels? IMO these are FAR more effective than the CET chews, mine just like the chews so I give them too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I brush their teeth, but it isn't like they sit very still for it. So it's a quick thing, which I don't think alone will do the trick.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you use an enzymatic toothpaste? I chop the bristles down on the brushes for my little ones and stick the brush in between their teeth and gums and brush while I hold their mouth closed, it works better for us than trying to keep mouths open.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the alcohol in Petzlife scare you? That is my concern with those products.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's such a small amount that I don't worry about it. I haven't seen any ill effects on my guys and I talked with the company who explained that it pretty much evaporates and they aren't ingesting any of it, just swishing it around in their mouths with their tongues and swallow little to none of it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Do you use an enzymatic toothpaste? I chop the bristles down on the brushes for my little ones and stick the brush in between their teeth and gums and brush while I hold their mouth closed, it works better for us than trying to keep mouths open.


Yeah. Here is what I use.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I may just bite the bullet and try the Petzlife. I don't want them to have to do dentals.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty much the same stuff we use but we use the vanilla mint ha ha. I just took sharp kitchen scissors and cut about 1/3 of the bristles off of Oakley & Bryco's brushes and it makes it much easier to get in their tiny mouths. Obviously you are doing something right if for a year no plaque has built up but red gums aren't good either. On average it takes about 6 months of no attention for plaque to start to build in my experience as well as what I've read.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll see if I can take a pic of one of their teeth. Might not be an easy task. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd try the gel, T. I was worried about the alcohol content same as you, but mine have been totally fine using it, and I think having them use it is better than having them have dental problems and needing dentals every couple of years.

I have used the CET Chews in the past as my vet gave me some for free to try, but I don't find them make much difference really. Daily brushing and using the gel helps most. 

Kristi - have you used both the Tropiclean and the Petzlife? Do you find one works better than the other or are they pretty much the same? I'm using the Tropiclean now.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL brave momma! Its a difficult task  

Laurel's teeth are terrible b'c she bites me when I try to brush them. Ha ha I say if you are going to be that evil, enjoy your sore rotting mouth! JK, but I've about had it with being bitten, she isn't just nipping either, it HURTS!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

T, I used the Petzlife on my Pomeranian Georgie when I got him, his teeth were a level 4 (Severe) out of 5 levels, after 6 weeks of twice a day use (putting the gel on the toothbrush and brushing) his teeth were level 1. Now I just give him a goodnight cookie with it on it, and brush 2-3 times a week, and that works to maintain clean teeth.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay. That wasn't easy. :lol: And upon close inspection doing that, I can see a little bit of plaque starting to form. And see how the gum line is starting to get Red? I do not want this to get worse! 










I know that looks like I'm killing him, but I promise I wasn't. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That brown is only on the 2 canines.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> I'd try the gel, T. I was worried about the alcohol content same as you, but mine have been totally fine using it, and I think having them use it is better than having them have dental problems and needing dentals every couple of years.
> 
> I have used the CET Chews in the past as my vet gave me some for free to try, but I don't find them make much difference really. Daily brushing and using the gel helps most.
> 
> Kristi - have you used both the Tropiclean and the Petzlife? Do you find one works better than the other or are they pretty much the same? I'm using the Tropiclean now.


I think they are about equivalent, Paula. The Tropiclean is much cheaper though, but all in all it really helped clean up Oakley's teeth. The rest have never had any tarter buildup so its hard to say...Trigger has the nicest, whitest teeth I've ever seen, but he's also very good with letting me brush. 

I put the Petzlife gel in the Tropiclean bottle though, MUCH easier to apply that way. Mine don't like the taste of either, but tough luck [email protected]!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say absolutely start using the sprays/gels. That redness on the gums indicates that it's basically an open pathway for the bacteria from the plaque/tarter to travel into the bloodstream. 

I often do a quick spray in the AM on my way out the door, then brush PM, and use the gel before bed 2-3 nights per week. I would do 2x a day though til you see that gone...I agree with whoever else said I can't imagine a tiny splash of alcohol is any worse for them than anesthesia will be and its much less dangerous


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, so you guys have me sold on Petzlife.  I'm going to give it a try. It is driving me crazy seeing that little brown on there! 

Kristi, mine don't put up to much a fuss about me messing with their mouth. But they certainly don't tolerate it long. I get about a 20 second window before they start moving their head everywhere. :lol: No biting or growling, though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So is that on Chance's teeth considered really bad??? Now I'm really worried!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I think they are about equivalent, Paula. The Tropiclean is much cheaper though, but all in all it really helped clean up Oakley's teeth. The rest have never had any tarter buildup so its hard to say...Trigger has the nicest, whitest teeth I've ever seen, but he's also very good with letting me brush.
> 
> I put the Petzlife gel in the Tropiclean bottle though, MUCH easier to apply that way. Mine don't like the taste of either, but tough luck [email protected]!


ok thanks, Kristi. Mine don't like the taste either, but it's easy for me to use it on them, they don't fuss at all, they're both very docile, they'd never bite or growl. That freaks me out that Laurel bites you, yikes. Although Roo does try and hide sometimes. haha. 

T, that's exactly where Pip and Roo get it, only the canines it seems. Their back teeth are fine.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> So is that on Chance's teeth considered really bad??? Now I'm really worried!


I don't think it's really bad, but I would start using the gel.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, that's what mine do. Hide. :lol: But never bite or growl. 

Yeah, I only see it on those 2 teeth so far. There isn't much, but enough that I want it off. They never had that when they chewed their bullies.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, ordering the gel.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> So is that on Chance's teeth considered really bad??? Now I'm really worried!


Its not bad, but its not good. That red indicates that his gums aren't protecting the rest of his body from bacteria in his mouth that can enter his bloodstream. You can read more about it here... Dental Disease, you will easily be able to identify the phase where Chance is at. 

You are getting on top of it now so I don't think you shoudl worry


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Paula, that's what mine do. Hide. :lol: But never bite or growl.
> 
> Yeah, I only see it on those 2 teeth so far. There isn't much, but enough that I want it off. They never had that when they chewed their bullies.


Mine chew bullies weekly and still had it. :\ When I first got Pip and Roo their teeth were bad, lots of tartar, stinky breath. I was surprised considering they were not even 3 years old. I guess they are just really prone to it. I took them both in for dentals within a month of adopting them and have been brushing their teeth and using bullies since then. The gel seems to be what works the best though. Good luck with it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I did some reading, and looked at many pics of canine dental disease, and from what I can tell Chance's hasn't reached that point, but can very easily, if left untreated. He has no inflammation of the gums, and very little plaque and redness. The brown is really more of a surface stain right now kinda like you'd see in Coffee stains. He doesn't drink Coffee, though. :wink: :lol: Than goodness I noticed this before it got any worse. I will use the Petzlife gel, and continue to brush, and see if I can get this quickly under control. Thanks for the help, guys. 

And OMG, I can't believe how bad some of the teeth were that I looked at. It looked like mortar building up on them. And the inflammation and redness was unreal! Yikes! How does anyone let their dogs teeth get like that??? It was like something out of a horror show!

I so wish I could use the bullies again! Those things kept their teeth sparkly white!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - I have heard really good things about the petzlife gel too. 

Have you considered using a raw marrow bone to chew/gnaw on? I buy those soup bones that have the marrow inside. I scrape all the marrow out (scared of pancreatitis since it's just fat) and Brody will lay down and gnaw on one of those for hours. He scrapes his back teeth, but he also nibbles on it with his front teeth and tips his head and uses his canine teeth too. 

I know most raw purists don't like those rec bones and call them "wreck" bones because they can crack and fracture teeth but I think that applies to the big dogs. Brody doesn't have the jaw strength to crack a tooth and he can't get his mouth all the way around it, if that makes sense.

Anyway, I think they are a good alternative to bully sticks and after they chew on them for a day or so you can throw them out and get out a new one. If they are too meaty, you can cut the meat off so they are just mostly bone with a little connective tissue.

Brody loves them and I feel like he really gets a good tooth workout using them. 

Just thought I'd throw that out there in case it might help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

For anyone interested. Here is grade 1 canine dental disease.










And grade 5! OMG! ICK!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> T - I have heard really good things about the petzlife gel too.
> 
> Have you considered using a raw marrow bone to chew/gnaw on? I buy those soup bones that have the marrow inside. I scrape all the marrow out (scared of pancreatitis since it's just fat) and Brody will lay down and gnaw on one of those for hours. He scrapes his back teeth, but he also nibbles on it with his front teeth and tips his head and uses his canine teeth too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tracy! Anything that will help, I'm all ears! I would die if my pups teeth got like those pics above. Up until just within the last month or so, they had none of that junk on their teeth. But we've been without bones of any kind for almost a year now. And they only eat canned food. Thank goodness I was brushing! Otherwise I might have had a mess on my hands!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ack!!! That last pic is so horrible! That poor pup.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't understand how people let their dog's teeth get like that either! How do you not NOTICE? Can;t even imagine the breath on one of those...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree Paula! It's utterly disgusting! Why would anyone let their dog's teeth get like that? Wouldn't that be considered neglect by law? I know that they can get some minor plaque. But when it begins, it's time to get a move on to see that it doesn't get any worse, ya know? That can't be good for their health! And painful as well. So sad!

Oh gosh Kristi! I don't want to even imagine the breath! My pups have no smell to their breath, bad or good. I guess the enzymatic toothpaste controls it. I have just been sticking the brush in their mouth and wallowing it around. I guess that's why that little bit of brown is starting to show on their teeth. We just had a nice round of thorough brushing for all 4. They didn't much like it, but oh well. I could never stand seeing that in my dogs mouth! Disgusting!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

T, you prob. have seen my video of how I do my guy's teeth...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey872nnkv6o its much easier than trying to hold their mouths open. Maybe you're already doing it this way but if not give it a try!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its easiest to get those front canines w/ their mouths closed too  I'm glad you're being aware and nipping it in the bud...I hate the thought of any of our little guys going under anesthesia more than necessary.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: That was awesome!!!  Thank you for sharing! I do something similar, but my guys don't have that much room to work with. :lol: There really isn't much space to work the brush back and forth like that. I just stick it in back there and kinda do a circular motion type thing. Then I go in the front. Maybe I'm missing the canines? Since they are on the side, that may be what's happening. Mine start moving their head from side to side after about 20 seconds. Like okay Mom, that was good enough. :lol: But tonight I just kept holding tighter! I usually just give up when they start twisting and turning. But I can not, and will not have that nasty crud on their teeth! It makes me sick! I'm not easily grossed out, but that is just nasty!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I always let them have there lil wiggle then we get back to it  You're a good momma  I wasn't getting the canines at first either but now make sure I do


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm ready for the Petzlife to be here, yesterday! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I hear ya. I can't always brush the smaller two's teeth as well as I can Trigger's...so the gel is awesome.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

After getting after those canines tonight, I already can see the difference. It basically almost got the brown off! Yay!!!! I just wasn't getting those teeth! I won’t torture him again tonight with pics, but maybe tomorrow. I don’t really see any brown on the girls just yet. So I think we are good to go.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Trigger was a real trooper having his done!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Do I just rub the gel on their gums and teeth with my finger?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

When I brush my dogs teeth I hold their mouths shut and just kind of brush inside the gums, they tolerate that better than having me try to hold open their mouths and brush. I know it sounds mean but it really isn't . The Petzlife I put on a toothbrush and brush just as if I were using toothpaste. That or I also give them a good night cookie with it on it. Zoey loves that part. I use the salmon flavored.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think its easier to use a small syringe, like the size you'd use to give a shot, without the needle. You can get them at most farm supply stores. I start at the back teeth and make a line over the teeth on either side. You can just put it on a toothbrush and spread it around, too, if thats what you want to do  Or your finger works, but you will find its sort of slippery and it slips off. Maybe one of those finger toothbrushes made out of soft plastic would work well. Either way once its on, you want to kind of just leave their mouth alone so its best to do before bed. No water 30 min before or after 

I like the spray, I think its easier. Pull their lips aside, squirt, once on each side, and send them on their way. That's usually what I try to squeeze in some mornings.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That was a great video, Kristi! I had never seen that one before. Pip's are a lot easier for me to do, Roo's mouth is really tiny. I'm going try that closed mouth technique with Pip. I'll try Roo too, but I think it'll be harder, there's not a lot of wiggle room in her mouth. :lol:

Oh and Trigger is SOOOOO cute! Eep, I love him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will say, on nights I brush...I don't use the gel. They do get a spray from time to time on those nights, but it helps stretch the bottle of petzlife longer...cuz heh...it ain't cheap!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How are you able to spray the back teeth? It seems like it would be really hard, no?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Have them sit on your lap and hook a finger through the back of their mouth and pull it away from their teeth and spray, its even easy on the little guys once I figured out how to do it. Believe it or not Trigger was NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE to brush his teeth at first. He seriously made so much noise and nipped and wiggled so much I was afraid someone was gonna call animal control on us, lol, but eventually we got it down.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm I guess that should work. I only have the gel now, maybe I'll try the spray. I'm not good at this stuff like you are though, you always make it look so easy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha eh, its just because I have nooo life  So I have time to devise ways to spray things in my dogs mouths!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, I can totally relate. The first brush I had, which was the regular sized brush like Kristi was using in the vid, and that is the size of my guys whole mouths. :lol: Even with the little brush, there isn’t room to actually brush. You just stick it in there, and wiggle it around. :lol: I wouldn't even be able to get to their back teeth with my finger, unless I really stretch their mouth open, which I can't imagine would be comfy. So maybe I'll just try the spray, and do the best I can. Jade's whole entire mouth is the size of the tip of my pinky finger, no joking! But I will do my very best. Because I don't want their mouths icky. 

Kristi, I had to laugh at your last post. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, what is a good night cookie?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Haha eh, its just because I have nooo life  So I have time to devise ways to spray things in my dogs mouths!


Ha, but I really have no life, and that doesn't seem to help me much. :lol: I just tried your teeth brushing technique on Pip. Yeah, it's definitely not so easy. lol. I'll need to work on it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Paula, I can totally relate. The first brush I had, which was the regular sized brush like Kristi was using in the vid, and that is the size of my guys whole mouths. :lol: Even with the little brush, there isn’t room to actually brush. You just stick it in there, and wiggle it around. :lol: I wouldn't even be able to get to their back teeth with my finger, unless I really stretch their mouth open, which I can't imagine would be comfy. So maybe I'll just try the spray, and do the best I can. Jade's whole entire mouth is the size of the tip of my pinky finger, no joking! But I will do my very best. Because I don't want their mouths icky.
> 
> Kristi, I had to laugh at your last post. :lol:


I can't even imagine trying to brush the wee's mouths, T! I have a hard enough time brushing Roo's teeth. I'm able to reach Pip's back teeth with my finger, but it's super hard to do it with Roo. For me, at least. I wonder how easy the spray will be for you to use on them? Keep us posted, I'll be curious how easy you find it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope it works out okay. I read others say how easy some things are, and I'm like, huh?? Sometime I don't even ask. :lol: But I can't get all the way to my guys back teeth. I do the best I can, and so far the only teeth that I see that have any brown are those 2 canines. I looked tonight in a room with the brightest lights, and held their mouth open as much I could while doing it. But it is no easy feat trying to clean something smaller than a pecan. :lol: And that's the older 3. Jade, smaller than the size of a macadamia nut. :lol: A regular sized piece of kibble fills her mouth totally full. :lol: But I'm going to do my very best. Since none of them are really having much issue, I'm thinking adding the spray will nip it all in the bud.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it will too!  Aww Jadey and her wee macademia nut mouth, that's just such a cute thought.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I think it will too!  Aww Jadey and her wee macademia nut mouth, that's just such a cute thought.


You should see her tackle a bully stick. We tried them again once since their tummy upset, and it's hilarious to see how hard she has to work at getting her mouth open wide enough for a thin, 6" bully. :lol: They all tire out after 5 minutes of chewing it. :lol: 

I will let you all know how the spray works out. If you try it, you let us know too.


----------

